# If this team fails again...



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

How would you fix this team?


Do we blow it up? 

Retool the team somehow. Though one trade that could've been made to do this, can't be made this summer. 

What moves could we make that would make this team better? If we could with the current mainstays. I want to hear your ideas.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

We have the talent, we just don't have the philosophy. 

Axe D'Atoni, trade Marion for a few solid role players he can contribute off the bench.

Role with 

Nash
Bell
Hill
Amare
Skinner

LB, Diaw, + (two/three solid role players from the Marion deal), Banks, Marks.

Start actually focusing on defense, and keep the same offensive philosophy.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

One BIG reason this team will fail again: Not enough size. The Lakers just blew the Suns out of the water with the acquisition of Gasol. Phoenix has to make a move now to get some front court help, otherwise it's over.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Showtime87 said:


> One BIG reason this team will fail again: Not enough size. The Lakers just blew the Suns out of the water with the acquisition of Gasol. Phoenix has to make a move now to get some front court help, otherwise it's over.


First of all, this isn't what I was asking. Secondly, this is why the game's are played. Sure everything looks good on paper and because the Lakers won the first 2 matchups with Bynum and w/o Gasol, people think it's automatic they'll win again. Time and time again you hear stuff like this, time and time, it doesn't hold anything. Suns made it to West Finals 2 yrs ago w/o Amare. Next yr, people were saying, with him they'll go all the way. Not the way it works. 

Besides, Bynum still has to come back and there's no scheduled matchups unless they were to meet in the playoffs. Feb 20 is the last of this season. And Amare has handled Gasol plenty of times before.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Too bad this team can't get Dalembert.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> First of all, this isn't what I was asking. Secondly, this is why the game's are played. Sure everything looks good on paper and because the Lakers won the first 2 matchups with Bynum and w/o Gasol, people think it's automatic they'll win again. Time and time again you hear stuff like this, time and time, it doesn't hold anything. Suns made it to West Finals 2 yrs ago w/o Amare. Next yr, people were saying, with him they'll go all the way. Not the way it works.
> 
> Besides, Bynum still has to come back and there's no scheduled matchups unless they were to meet in the playoffs. Feb 20 is the last of this season. And Amare has handled Gasol plenty of times before.


Excuse me. Okay then, let me give you my opinion on the question you posed: 

A) I wouldn't blow up the team, that wouldn't make any sense. I would move Shawn Marion, along with either Barbosa or Diaw (if possible) for an established post player and another scorer. New Jersey is a prime target for trades right now and might be willing to part with players like Carter and Kristic. I know he's been injured all year, but when healthy Kristic is a very productive post scorer and rebounder. Or maybe Indiana would be willing to deal Jermaine O'Neal for the right price. I'm sure Kerr has a few ideas. 

B) Do you honestly think that the Lakers acquisition of Gasol will have NO effect at all on their ability to deal with them? Yes, it sounds good on paper, and the games do indeed have to be played in order to find out. But logic says this is going to be a problem if the Suns do end up facing LA in the playoffs. As you noted, they lost twice against an LA team with Bynum and beat them once when he was missing. Maybe Stoudamire can handle Gasol, but then who will handle Andrew Bynum? Brian Skinner? Give me a break.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers can only play 5 guys at a time, so it won't have TOO much of an effect on the games. However, the Suns need to teach Amare how to play defense. That's about it. Also, it wouldn't hurt to get another big to do some dirty work. I would also go out and get a couple of athletic guys that can shoot (and make) 3's. I would also find a SG to replace Bell. (not to trade but for when he breaks down even more).


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Skinner is one of the worst signings I've seen by this team. So get rid of him and Marion, 100%.

Replace them with a good post defending center with length and a young versatile SF with a good mentality (not a marion syndrome of being MIA in the playoffs) and there you go, championship team.

We don't need a better team to win, we need a more capable team in the playoffs. Marion and Skinner are liabilities in the clutch.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Lakers can only play 5 guys at a time, so it won't have TOO much of an effect on the games. However, the Suns need to teach Amare how to play defense. That's about it. Also, it wouldn't hurt to get another big to do some dirty work. I would also go out and get a couple of athletic guys that can shoot (and make) 3's. I would also find a SG to replace Bell. (not to trade but for when he breaks down even more).


I guess Big Ben needs to re-learn how to play defence as well seeing as he isn't nearly the force he was as part of the pistons.

Or maybe the C you play with matters for a PF on d? Could it be possible?

If Amare played the best D he could humanly play it still wouldn't be good enough to win a championship with a bum like Skinner starting and Marion basically in a nosedive.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

are you Amareca?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If Amareca was back, it would be way more obvious.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It's just that I've never experienced such blind homerism for Amare from anyone other than Amareca.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmmm, I've actually thought Skinner has been alright for us. Though to be honest, I'm not going to bother seriously evaluating this team anymore until the playoffs near simply because you can just tell they're not giving their 100% right now and for good reason. I mean right now without giving it their 100%, they're first in the West, so why should they overexert themselves at all. I think they're just going to start picking up the intensity once the playoffs near. And to be honest, I could care less about how we do against the other top teams in the West during the regular season, including LA because it doesn't mean jack during the playoffs. Look at the last two NBA champs. In '06, the Heat hadn't won a game against the other top teams in the NBA, but managed to peak at the right time and knock out Dallas 4-2. In '07, the Cavs swept the Spurs in the regular season, then got swept in the Finals by them. So, all we can do is enjoy the cruise-control Suns until the playoffs near and they really start turning it on.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> It's just that I've never experienced such blind homerism for Amare from anyone other than Amareca.


I never seen someone think that for some strange reason Amare can do what no player in the league can which is box out 2 opposing bigs at the same time while doing the shotblocking duties down low and being undersized with no help from a big C. Whatever you're smoking, I'd love some if the price is decent.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If it doesnt work this year, then yea, trade Marion and others for a allstar big man. Not undersized either, a 7 foot+ big man. Nash isnt getting any younger. You continue down this road and the days of him being the centerpiece on a championship team are over.

JO could be had, probably for cheap, but I dont think hes the answer. A guy like Rasheed would be great for the Suns in my opinion.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

R-Star said:


> If it doesnt work this year, then yea, trade Marion and others for a allstar big man. Not undersized either, a 7 foot+ big man. Nash isnt getting any younger. You continue down this road and the days of him being the centerpiece on a championship team are over.
> 
> JO could be had, probably for cheap, but I dont think hes the answer. A guy like Rasheed would be great for the Suns in my opinion.


I think Sheed might not be the best match. We don't want him floating out on the 3 line letting it go, we want a guy right down at the basket all the time. I'd like someone such as Chandler.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

604flat_line said:


> I think Sheed might not be the best match. We don't want him floating out on the 3 line letting it go, we want a guy right down at the basket all the time. I'd like someone such as Chandler.


Id like Chandler as well... heck Id like sheed too(he is a defensive monster). The problem is that these guys are not available. So what big man(must play defense) can we get that is kind of under the radar but is not a piece of crap?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

All Net said:


> Id like Chandler as well... heck Id like sheed too(he is a defensive monster). The problem is that these guys are not available. So what big man(must play defense) can we get that is kind of under the radar but is not a piece of crap?


That's the problem, there just aren't very many available. Everyone who has a skilled big man locks them up in a long-term deal. Chandler isn't going anywhere as long as New Orleans continues to surge, neither is Sheed as long as Detroit continues to dominate. So basically, you're left with guys like JO and Shaq, which needless to say is pretty slim pickings.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Way to jinx us Joe, they are blowing the team up before the end of the season!

:rofl:


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Way to jinx us Joe, they are blowing the team up before the end of the season!
> 
> :rofl:


Lol... First the WTFU magic and now this. Diss, did you make a deal with the Devil for mystical powers? :whistling:


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> That's the problem, there just aren't very many available. Everyone who has a skilled big man locks them up in a long-term deal. Chandler isn't going anywhere as long as New Orleans continues to surge, neither is Sheed as long as Detroit continues to dominate. So basically, you're left with guys like JO and Shaq, which needless to say is pretty slim pickings.


We don't need skills in a big man, just hugeness. Thats why I'm glad we got Shaq.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Lol... First the WTFU magic and now this. Diss, did you make a deal with the Devil for mystical powers? :whistling:


:wiz:


----------

